# [SOLVED]Problem beim "emergen" von Software

## MaverrickTM

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines Gentoo Problem, wobei mir google auch nicht wirklich helfen konnte, und hoffe das mir hier jemand den entscheidenen Tipp geben kann. Anmerken muss ich auch noch, dass ich gerade dabei bin, mir Gentoo anzueignen und entsprechend die Erfahrung mit Gentoo fehlt.

Erstmal ein paar Informationen zu meinem Setup.

Hardware:

Via PD6000E LVDS (Via C3 (i686 ohne cmov  :Twisted Evil:  ), VIA CLE266 Chipset)

Software:

- Gentoo Base System release 1.12.13 (10.1) - i486

- gcc 4.3.4

Config:

/etc/make.conf

- USE="-gpm -X" - Bin noch dabei die Variable aufzubauen

- CHOST="i684-pc-linux-gnu"

- CFLAGS="-march=c3 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

- CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Gentoo Profile:

- hardened/linux/x86/10.0

Problem:

Ich bin gerade dabei Gentoo zu installieren und wollte nun das Paket mlocate installieren. Jedoch scheitert die Installation und es wird folgendes ausgeworfen. Das gleiche passiert auch bei der Installation von usbutils. pciutils jedoch lief sauber durch.

Derzeit ist noch die Gentoo Minimal cd gestartet und ich befinde mich via chroot in dem neuen System. Muss den Kern noch bauen.

Wenn ich mir nun so die Fehlernachricht anschaue, dann beschleicht mich der Verdacht, dass es ein Problem mit der i486 Architektur gibt. Ich verstehe nur nicht warum. Gentoo baut doch jedes Paket von den Quellen. Daher dürfte das doch eigentlich gar kein problem sein oder irre ich mich hier? Wurde vielleicht was übersehen?

```

(chroot)-livecd / # emerge mlocate

...

...

System type:

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `i684-pc-linux-gnu': machine `i684-pc' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh build-aux/config.sub i684-pc-linux-gnu failed

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/work/xz-4.999.9beta/config.log

 * ERROR: app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2247:  Called econf '--enable-dynamic=yes' '--enable-nls' '--enable-threads' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/work/xz-4.999.9beta'

>>> Failed to emerge app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta:

 * ERROR: app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta failed:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2247:  Called econf '--enable-dynamic=yes' '--enable-nls' '--enable-threads' '--disable-static'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta/work/xz-4.999.9beta'

```

Schonmal vielen Dank!

[EDIT]

tjoar... kaum macht man es richtig, funktioniert es auch. Achtet mal auf die CHOST Variable... Ich hab da mal nen i486 draus gemacht..    :Embarassed:    Sorry!

[/EDIT]

MfG Mav

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis:

Die CHOST , so wie sie im stage3 Archiv schon vorgegeben ist sollte man idR nicht verändern müssen!

Wenn deine Hardware i686 kann, dann solltest du möglichst auch eine i686 stage3 verwenden.

Wenn du es dir dennoch antun möchtest die COST zu ändern, dann schau mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

Das ist aber ein recht heftiger und auch aufwendiger Vorgang...

Verwende besser gleich ein passendes stage3   :Wink: Last edited by Josef.95 on Sun Aug 01, 2010 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaverrickTM

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Leider kann ich keine i686 architektur verwenden. das CMov Flag gehört eigentlich nicht zum i686 Standard hat sich dort jedoch etabliert. Da der VIA C3 dieses Flag jedoch nicht besitzt, muss ich auf i586 bzw. i486 ausweichen. Irgendwann werd ich mal nen Upgrade zu i586 versuchen aber da muss ich erst noch Erfahrung mit Gentoo zu sammeln.

[EDIT]

Das System stammt aus einem i486 Stage3. Hatte die make.conf mit der sample überschrieben und dabei diese Einstellung verloren. Beim "zurück konfigurieren" muss mir dann der Fehler passiert sein

[/EDIT]

MfG Mav

----------

